# 97 Altima Vehicle Speed Sensor location



## steve meacham (Oct 2, 2005)

97 Altima with auto trans, where the heck is the VSS?
I know its on the tran, but where? in relation to?
Keep getting off and on VSS code in ECM.
Speedometer works most of the time, sometimes doesn't. Hoping just a wire/connection/etc problem.
Cruise control seems fine.
thanks in advance


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

steve meacham said:


> 97 Altima with auto trans, where the heck is the VSS?
> I know its on the tran, but where? in relation to?
> Keep getting off and on VSS code in ECM.
> Speedometer works most of the time, sometimes doesn't. Hoping just a wire/connection/etc problem.
> ...


on the rear of the tranny by the firewall.


----------

